# future style



## The real Gangster (7. April 2003)

ich weiss, dass sich wahrscheinlich welche aufregen werden, aber hoert mich erstmal an 

und zwar suche ich gute links zu tutorials, die mir bei dem erstellen eines futuristischen layouts helfen koennen.

habt mir das tut fuer "futuristische kanten" angekuckt, dass auf dieser page unter "tutorials" ist, hat mir aber nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.

damit ihr euch besser vorstellen koennt, was ich meine,ist hier ein  beispiel:

Beispiel 1 

sowas in der art such ich... vllt nicht ganz so aufwendig...


thx !


sowas bekomm ich momentan gebacken...


----------



## foxx21 (7. April 2003)

es gibt kein tutorial zu einem future style, das beispiel das du da bringst da sind viele viele wenn du so willst tutorials erforderlich, naja , was kann man dazu sagen, das metal usw. ich würds mal zeichnen und dann umsetzten ist vielleicht leichter

adio


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

das besondere an der seite ist meiner meinung der ...tja *G* ich nenns mal pixelstyle.. zu dem thema hab ich was... momo *kram* hier:
http://www.funkreich.de/tutorial/


----------



## The real Gangster (8. April 2003)

thx erstmal....

@ PEZ:

was soll das ergebnis bei deinen link sein? ein futuristischer hebearm ?


hat jemand noch weitere links`?


----------



## dexterward (8. April 2003)

Na, ein System für einen Plattenspieler. Häufig auch als Nadel bekannt.

edit//

Wobei Nadel nicht korrekt ist. Das ganze Ding nennt sich System und hat vorn ne Plattennadel. Einige bezeichnen es fälschlicherweise als Nadel.


----------



## PEZ (8. April 2003)

*smile* das hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt als ich das gesehen hab @gangsta...

aber nadel klingt gut...


----------



## The real Gangster (8. April 2003)

@ PEZ:
nix gegen deinen link... aber hat niemand einen besseren ?


----------

